# I've decided to stream on Twitch to help improve my social anxiety



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

It's been over a month since my "quest" for self-change and improvement, and unfortunately, there hasn't been much progress. I just don't have many opportunities to socialize due to my lack of friends and my 24/7 stay at home. Then I considered streaming on _Twitch.tv_. Streaming seemed like a good way to talk with other people while being in a comfortable situation such as gaming. It's been on my mind for a while now, but I didn't have the courage to do it. My desperation reached its limit and I simply tried it out.

And HOLY CARP! I couldn't believe how effective it was. At first, I just kept quiet and forced myself to make reactions at big events ingame (I was using a microphone, but I don't have a webcam). Then I tried my best to say everything that was on my mind. Eventually, I was speaking out my mind at _most_ of the thoughts I had. Of course, there were times when I stuttered, or mumbled things quietly. Yet I still opened my mouth. It was crazy.

Unfortunately, I only managed to get one viewer. That was when I tested the streaming program and didn't speak through my mic. He was very friendly and gave me advice as a fellow streamer. I chatted with him through chat for a bit before I stopped. There were no viewers when I streamed officially, but I still spoke like there were. I was streaming in the mindset that I was obligated to talk, and so I managed to talk. It was pretty fun.

So I'm pretty much going to be streaming as a hobby in hopes that it'll improve my social skills. Like all streamers starting out, getting viewers will take a very long time. Still, I'll be patient. When a viewer or two stops by, Ill try to talk to them as much as possible. If anyone wants to stop by, my Twitch channel is at . I don't have a fixed schedule, so I'll be streaming every now and then.

I highly recommend all of you to give it a try. Attempt to do what I did and just try to let words come out of your mouth. Will this really help improve your social anxiety? I don't know. But it doesn't hurt to try. Who knows? Maybe in a couple of months of streaming, the amount I talk in a day could be 100x more than I did for the past two years.


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

what an excellent idea. I followed your channel!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

jcmp7754 said:


> I followed your channel!


 Where did it go?


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

^ lol...


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had this very idea before but I never followed through. I can't stream on PC so I guess my PS4 will do.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

That's a good idea. Continue to have fun


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Yup, I followed channel. Happy to support twitch streamers here. When do you usually stream?


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

jcmp7754 said:


> what an excellent idea. I followed your channel!





gorbulas said:


> Yup, I followed channel. Happy to support twitch streamers here. When do you usually stream?


Thanks for the follows! I usually stream when I game so the times are random. However, you can catch me at around these times:

6:00pm - 9:00pm PST
10:00pm - 1:00am PST
4:00am - 6:00am PST

I'll see if I can stick to a fixed schedule.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll watch your stream when you play POE or Wakfu.

I love Wakfu lol. I started playing just before it went open beta. I have a level 105 Iop and level 110 Enutrof. They would be much higher level but i quit playing for a long time. Started playing again when it went free to play.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

I followed. Good luck and have fun with it.

I have had a similar idea, but with Youtube LPs. It isn't live so it's not as uncomfortable, but I'm still forced to talk almost constantly. I've made a few attempts, but I always cut the recording short because I get too nervous.

Determined to do it though. Don't you give up either


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

You should play Tekken 7 and stream it when it comes out!


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'll watch your stream when you play POE or Wakfu.
> 
> I love Wakfu lol. I started playing just before it went open beta. I have a level 105 Iop and level 110 Enutrof. They would be much higher level but i quit playing for a long time. Started playing again when it went free to play.


Yeah, Wakfu is a pretty unique game, which really got my interest. Unfortunately, I lost interest in it. Turn-based games (other than 4X ones) were never really my thing. It's such a shame that I can't get into them.



Sprocketjam said:


> I followed. Good luck and have fun with it.
> 
> I have had a similar idea, but with Youtube LPs. It isn't live so it's not as uncomfortable, but I'm still forced to talk almost constantly. I've made a few attempts, but I always cut the recording short because I get too nervous.
> 
> Determined to do it though. Don't you give up either


Thanks! I also considered doing YouTube videos as well. Let's plays seem nice, but I thought of doing reviews. I actually ordered a Blue Yeti Microphone from Amazon, which is apparently very popular and has great quality. It opens up a lot of opportunities for me in the future. Hopefully, that is...

As long as you have the determination, you can make it possible. Right now, in addition to my speaking through the mic, I can finally show myself in webcam (I managed to use my tablet as a cam, although I also ordered a real one). I mean, for a long time I've been scared and embarrassed to reveal myself like that on the internet, even to friends on Skype. It's amazing how recording yourself can change you.

Let's both try our best!



jcmp7754 said:


> You should play Tekken 7 and stream it when it comes out!


Unfortunately, I'm not really into fighting games. However, all suggestions are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Giephri said:


> I actually ordered a Blue Yeti Microphone from Amazon, which is apparently very popular and has great quality.


This is actually the mic that I have. Can confirm that it's great quality, especially for the price. Good choice 

Make sure to get a pop filter for it.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice. I've always wanted to stream there but I'd get no viewers.


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

Sprocketjam said:


> This is actually the mic that I have. Can confirm that it's great quality, especially for the price. Good choice
> 
> Make sure to get a pop filter for it.


Awesome. I already went all out and bought a pack that includes the mic, a pop filter, and a stand together. Pretty great deal.


----------

